
How Lightning Killed 323 Reindeer at Once - Thorondor
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-very-simple-explanation-for-how-lightning-killed-323-reindeer-at-once
======
mtmail
TLDR since the title is slightly linkbait: They stood close together on wet
ground.

~~~
woliveirajr
In Brazil, about 2,000 units of cattle die every year due to lightning [1].

Main reasons: during rain, herd animals tend to pack near fences, under trees,
or near each other in the middle of the field.

[1] in portuguese:
[http://somarmeteorologia.com.br/noticias/60338/](http://somarmeteorologia.com.br/noticias/60338/)

